# THE BEST DAY WEVE EVER HAD !!!!!!!!!



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

headed out this morning to try something different for onceand it for sure worked ! my buddy and i took his 19 ft sea pro out today and asked his dad and little brother to go along to have some fun. we werefishing forbait around 5 am and couldnt find the first pinfish !! so we headed out to a 12 mile spot and loaded the boat with some hardtails and all we did was head south. with amberjack on our minds because the keeper sizes have been skunkin us in the past we got to our spot and ofcourse we ended up flat lining for snappper and caught every red and black snapper on a flat line.adams little bro was slaying the bliners left and right on a double rig.at 8 oclock we had all the fish we wanted but stayed there and ate a bite andas i startedjiggingi snagged a hardtail and coming up right under the boat following it were 3 ajs one GIANT snapper and a barracuda so we instantly rigged up with hard tails. found a thick school of ajson the depth finder gave it a good 7 count and right when i put the reel in gear an aj bout snatched it out of my hands. so on on ended up catching 7 big ajs and had an absolute hoss that we could never turn finally broke us off !! wish we could have seen him ! we ended up with tons of fish and some great eating ahead ! today was by far the best between mine and his boat.








we were in heaven for sure today man, all we heard was FISH ON :letsdrink 








rotaka adamand his nice aj ! can someone help me estimate this fish i lost my scales from days ago !! :banghead








me and a nice aj pulled from the box !








our flat line studs !! caught most of them on a penn spinning reel with 25 pound line. we would watch them hit our baits under the boat








8 red snapper,7 black snapper, 2 red fish, 4 ajs, and 7 bliners bunch to clean .....

















we had a great time today on the water ! wished we could have seen the ones that got away !:banghead








mmmmm just simple not all fancied up like the chefs do it !! amberjack steaks and fried snapper


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats.:clap nice mess of fish.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice mess of fish right there!! i am jealous!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

great catch for sure.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Job!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of fish there.:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome! Great report and pics


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

How many miles were you out. I have never been further then 16 miles out on my 17' boat. Congrats!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+1. how far out and did you catch all that off the rig?

Great job and awesome day, Congrats


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

> *danieljames84 (6/8/2009)*How many miles were you out. I have never been further then 16 miles out on my 17' boat. Congrats!


30 miles out. i take my bay boat out there every now and then


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (6/8/2009)*+1. how far out and did you catch all that off the rig?
> 
> Great job and awesome day, Congrats


yup there were 3 other boats and they didnt catch a fish they asked if we do this a lot and we told em our 1st time ha


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

thats a monster black snapper. nice fish and thanks for the report.


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

> *snapperhigh (6/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *danieljames84 (6/8/2009)*How many miles were you out. I have never been further then 16 miles out on my 17' boat. Congrats!
> ...




I guess its one of those things when you go out the pass and the water is glass and you think to yourself LETS ROLL! 

I am going to have to try it some time, need a better radio tho...... just in case lol


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *danieljames84 (6/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *snapperhigh (6/8/2009)*
> ...


Great post!

And some folks call me crazy when I regularly go out that far in my 22 WA single engine as I feel very safeeven if seas pick up a bit during pop up storms but must be on my toes to avoid the lightening.

I was out 30+ miles on Sat and a smaller bay boat was right there in my area, I thought for a second I was back inthe calm bay. LOL The weather forecast was perfect and the seas were flat at the time...And then the west wind / seas picked up very quick and unannounced as the weather forecast said only going to get better as the day was to grow old..NOT! We headed in and took a beating on the way while hoping the bay boat headed in before the winds picked up...I'm sure they made it in but very wet & tough ride for those guys for sure...

Jimmy

p.s Plskeep an eye to the sky and venture out with caution if in a bay boat guys! 

Be careful andDO NOT get drawn into the light of no return...LOL

Jimmy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great bunch of fish!!!! Man am I hungry now, THANKS!!!!:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## capehornmaxine (Jun 1, 2008)

Great fish! What rig was that behind you? Were you S of Ft Morgan. I've got a 19' Cape, but the big rigs are toofar for me to safely reach.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME JOB!!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

> *capehornmaxine (6/9/2009)*Great fish! What rig was that behind you? Were you S of Ft Morgan. I've got a 19' Cape, but the big rigs are toofar for me to safely reach.


we honestly call it the 30 mile rig ha we dont have it in our gps we just go to a certain spot 18 miles and you can se a speck on the horizon


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job Hunter! Looks like yall arereally starting to get the hang of this fishing thing.

Rob


----------



## TeamSplash (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey hunter i dont know if you remember me but its Reid Kilborn from Daphne We played baseball together back in city league(the rockies).lol.Thats a damn nice load of fish man. Keep it up...

TeamSplash


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job guys :clap


----------

